# July: "Books" Voting Thread



## candid petunia (Jul 16, 2013)

Please take some time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving *(you may also now make use of the "like" function if you so wish.).It is important that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified,* so please double-check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all the accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 17, 2013)

From the vote count, it appears one person only voted for one poem instead of three.  There have been 5 people vote and there are only 13 votes instead of 15.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you, dear, we've been aware of the single vote for a bit and it will be discounted.

We implore all voters not to silence their say by using less than three votes. *PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, use all THREE VOTES to ensure your voice is heard.  *​Thank you.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha am I losing it?  Now 7 people have voted and there are only 18 votes meaning someone else didn't cast three votes.  :nightmare:


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 17, 2013)

The single vote was discounted, Will, but the voters' count remains the same. That means we have 6 voters with 18 votes. It's all good for now.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 19, 2013)

candid petunia said:


> The single vote was discounted, Will, but the voters' count remains the same. That means we have 6 voters with 18 votes. It's all good for now.



Nu uh!  There has been 10 voters and only 24 votes...:scratch:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 19, 2013)

There was another single vote cast and subsequently discounted, Lew. 

Again, we implore, *PLEASE UTILIZE ALL THREE OF YOUR VOTES!*


----------



## escorial (Jul 20, 2013)

voted...


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 21, 2013)

Voted. Yes, all three


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 21, 2013)

Yet another single vote discounted. 

Keep this up guys, and we'll be forced to re-think about having a poetry challenge every month.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 21, 2013)

candid petunia said:


> Yet another single vote discounted.
> 
> Keep this up guys, and we'll be forced to re-think about having a poetry challenge every month.



Maybe all these people only have one finger?  I know if I didn't have 12 fingers I couldn't count to three.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2013)

I think I can understand the impulse for single voting. If you you look at the selections and see one piece you consider excellent and the rest good, fair or just not my style then the two additional votes required simply work against your "real" vote. I had no trouble with three votes myself as I did not feel there was a big quality gulf among the choices and I just picked the ones I thought the most attractive.

Some people are naturally going to want to go with the "one vote for the best" impulse rather than a cluster vote. One vote is also more decisive.:adoration:.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 21, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Maybe all these people only have one finger?  I know if I didn't have 12 fingers I couldn't count to three.



Oh how awesome playing my bass would be if I had 12 fingers. I wonder if there are any 'extra-fingered' musical maestros, outside of Gattaca, obviously. Time to whip out good old Google.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 21, 2013)

BreakingMyself said:


> Oh how awesome playing my bass would be if I had 12 fingers. I wonder if there are any 'extra-fingered' musical maestros, outside of Gattaca, obviously. Time to whip out good old Google.



There was a pretty good baseball pitcher named Antonio Alfonseca that had 12 fingers (well technically 10 fingers and two thumbs ) and 12 toes.

Antonio Alfonseca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 23, 2013)

Seriously guys, how hard is it to read something that has been repeated so many times over?

*Another vote has been declared invalid as only a single vote had been cast. *


----------



## toddm (Jul 26, 2013)

congrats Kindles and Dinos, it had my vote : )


----------



## PiP (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks toddm


----------

